# Any one put up their Christmas Lights yet?



## yuandrew (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, I'm going to put up my lights tomorrow (Saturday). Anyone already have Christmas lights up already? (A few of my neighbors already have).
Switch on is 5:00pm Pacific time.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 5, 2003)

Lots of folks in my neighborhood have them up already. I saw one or two of them up before Thanksgiving. I think that's pushing the season just a little! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 5, 2003)

Just short of 10000 lights up out there right now, and just over 10000 will be up there this tome tomorrow. I`ve had the week off from work to put everything up, and am almost finished! Switch-on is tomorrow night at 6PM GMT.

Don`t believe me?

http://displays.bulbmuseum.net

Anything switched on sooner than December 1st is too early really, though I *never* complain about seeing holiday lights anywhere at any time.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 6, 2003)

The lights are on!












A total of 10403 lights! Including lots of LEDs, but more on those in the near future.

Live webcam and more photos added soon, at http://displays.bulbmuseum.net

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## x-ray (Dec 6, 2003)

Very nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Is that some type of electroluminescent rope light on the smaller trees in front of the house ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 6, 2003)

WOW. Gorgreous!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Chris M. (Dec 6, 2003)

<font color="800080">_Is that some type of electroluminescent rope light on the smaller trees in front of the house ?_</font>

Nope, just your regular old Neon Ropelight, as is getting very popular these days. The bulbs are only about an inch apart so it does sort-of blend into one from a distance. The smaller two have 216 bulbs and the larger ones, 396. Yes, I counted them all!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Dec 6, 2003)

I've got a few strings of Forever Brights up, but not much else is up there yet.
I guess I just don't have the same "jwa da vive"<sp> that I used to have about putting Christmas lights up. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 8, 2003)

Hello Chris,

That's a great display.

Tom


----------



## yuandrew (Dec 8, 2003)

Well, they are up and running. I only have the garage roof and the area near the door decorated though. I use the year 2000 Forever Bright lights that I have used for the last 3 years. There are only 200 LEDS up on my house. I was going to buy some more but I couldn't find them at the Albertson's Supermarket closest to where I live. I checked the Savon Drugs by Costco and Lowe's hardware but I only found the 2001 yellow 'Antique Candelight' ones. I was hoping to get some white LEDs up this year. Anyway, I took a few pictures of myself putting the lights up but I only have a SLR camera so I have to wait for them to develop
By the way, anyone living around the Chino Hills area found a store close by that carries these lights?

Happy Holidays!


----------



## yuandrew (Dec 8, 2003)

Another thing I forgot to add was that I saw this on the channel 7 news  Friday night.


----------



## MR Bulk (Dec 8, 2003)

280 Forever Bright LEDs up, plus some gigantic custom-made "light spheres" and a half-sphere my wife made, I'll try to take pics and post later. Guess modding Does run in the family, a little...


----------



## Kirk (Dec 8, 2003)

We don't do lights on the house, but I have a string of Red & Green ForeverBright LEDs strung around my office at work along with two 8-bulb strings of 1936 vintage Noma C-6 Christmas lights I got off of eBay earlier this year. Quite festive!
Kirk


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kirk said:*
...along with two 8-bulb strings of 1936 vintage Noma C-6 Christmas lights I got off of eBay earlier this year.
Kirk 

[/ QUOTE ]

Cool. Are those the 110volt jobs or the series-wired 16volt lamps?


----------



## Kirk (Dec 8, 2003)

PhotonWrangler,
They're the 16 Volt series kind. Had one bulb in each string blow so far. On one string I chose the bad bulb first time; the second string took me until the 5th bulb to find the bad one! Man, I'm glad these light sets don't have 50 bulbs to check!! I like the brightness of the old style C-6/C-7 bulbs over the modern miniature "twinkle lights". I'm going to have to get me some more! And some spare bulbs! Thanks for asking.
Regards,
Kirk


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Dec 8, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Kirk said:*
PhotonWrangler,
They're the 16 Volt series kind. Had one bulb in each string blow so far. On one string I chose the bad bulb first time; the second string took me until the 5th bulb to find the bad one! Man, I'm glad these light sets don't have 50 bulbs to check!! I like the brightness of the old style C-6/C-7 bulbs over the modern miniature "twinkle lights". I'm going to have to get me some more! And some spare bulbs! Thanks for asking.
Regards,
Kirk 

[/ QUOTE ]
That's my favorite style of lamp also; it has a much warmer and inviting glow to it. And those lamps bring back many nice memories of Christmases and relatives past.

I remember those 16v lamps well. Our family had a set of them when I was a child. And I remember what an adventure it was when the grownups would let me troubleshoot a dead string and find the bad bulb!


----------

